# First indoor attempt, harvested!



## BonesBUD (Oct 30, 2007)

Hey guys an gals.

Well my first indoor attempt is now over.  I chopped her down at 58 days, when all of the trichs were cloudy.     This was grown entirely using CFL's so the yield was somewhat low, but I wanted something easy and to learn with so this fit the bill.  

I picked up the seeds from a friend from the SFV region. (L.A.)  The strain was unkown, but I think it came out nicely.  The buds are very sticky and those trichs are starting to really show.  

I grabbed a few random buds, dont mind the newbie trim job! lol 
Well here they are 4 days after chop, tell me what ya think.


----------



## octobong007 (Oct 30, 2007)

hell, i hope my indoor comes out that sweeeeet.  were they soil or hydro?  and exactly what cfl's were you using, i'm trying to get a feel for what all i'm runnin.  great looking buds.


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 30, 2007)

Yay, free weed!  I think you did a great job.    How's she smoke?


----------



## BonesBUD (Oct 30, 2007)

octobong007

They were in soil, with about 275 watts of mixed flouro.

SmokinMom

Thanks, ya know I haven't even sampled it.  It smells somewhat fruity/earthy!  I hope it taste the same.  Im trying to keep my hands out of the jar until a decent cure is complete.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 31, 2007)

*CONGRATS on your first ever indoor harvest.   I'll be over to test it out in a few more weeks after it's dried and cured.   Great job mang, great job. :aok: *


----------



## mastersativa (Oct 31, 2007)

Congrats on a successful harvest. Hope she is all you expected and then some.


----------



## johnnybuds (Oct 31, 2007)

Great Buds:hubba: :hubba:  I wish you lived next door to me


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Oct 31, 2007)

nice looking buds there, dont forget a smoke report


----------



## johnnybuds (Oct 31, 2007)

BluntFullOfKush said:
			
		

> nice looking buds there, dont forget a smoke report




Yeah Dont forget the smoke report:hubba:


----------



## BonesBUD (Oct 31, 2007)

Thanks for all the comments guys.

This first grow was definitely a trip, but I learned so much and hopefully the buds will just keep gettin stickier and frostier.


----------



## johnnybuds (Oct 31, 2007)

BonesBUD said:
			
		

> Thanks for all the comments guys.
> 
> This first grow was definitely a trip, but I learned so much and hopefully the buds will just keep gettin stickier and frostier.






My thoughts exacly


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Oct 31, 2007)

How many buds did you get exactly? They are drying at the moment? Awsome looking buds that are shown in the pics man. They look like they will give you a pleasant high.


----------



## BonesBUD (Nov 1, 2007)

mentalpatient

Those buds were the smaller ones.  I figure final weight will be just under an ounce.


----------



## Addagain (Nov 1, 2007)

that looks like some tasty bud


----------



## Flyinghigh (Nov 1, 2007)

Looks very nice and shape and the over all end is what the best!!
Smoke It, Taste it, Feel the BUZZZZ......

And that Cheap Home Grown.. But the Best....


----------



## Dang3rDav3 (Nov 22, 2007)

Reminds me so much of the plants I grew under CFL's when I was in middle school. I was lucky to get more than 7 grams off a 2 foot plant. The buds were sooo fluffy and light. Not bad for a first time. Did you order seeds or just find a few in a batch. Also now that you know you can grow under CFL's just wait till you step it up to the 600 or 1000 watt hps and a hydroponic setup. I was amazed and in love after my first serious grow.


----------



## Lil Elvis (Nov 22, 2007)

That is a very nice harvest on your first grow!  I wish my first grow was as good.  

They look pretty dense and sugar coated so looks like you did a great job.

Good growing---

Lil Elvis


----------



## BonesBUD (Nov 24, 2007)

Hey Dang!

Thanks, the seeds came from a friend in the SFV area(L.A.)
At the location im at right now, this small grow box is all I can really have, but when the house comes so does the wattage and room!!!


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Nov 25, 2007)

nice, man... I never thought u could get anything decent with just cfl's... but... u show me otherwise... nice weed, brotha....


----------



## mastersativa (Nov 25, 2007)

Yeah. once again great job bro. I am also using cfl's with great sucess. Wait till you see my next cfl grow, imma give you hps guys a run, lol.


----------



## johnnybuds (Nov 25, 2007)

That crazy vancouver guy said:
			
		

> nice, man... I never thought u could get anything decent with just cfl's... but... u show me otherwise... nice weed, brotha....




My new T5's flo's are doing better the expected.


----------



## sportcardiva (Nov 30, 2007)

wow looks really good for your first indoor growing


----------



## morrispk (Apr 5, 2008)

first harvest AWESOME!!!


----------



## captainbh420 (Nov 12, 2008)

looks good man, send some of that my way buddy or smoke a big fattie with me


----------

